# MARCO ISLAND Travel Guide?- Restaurants, Charters, Excursions , other activities?



## Whirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Heading there later in the summer. 

Last year we did not do any research before we went down and stayed at the Marriott hotel down there. We had a gret time, but just sort of stumbled into things.

Any recommendations for really good restaurants. Family friendly and inexpensive ( but the food has to be good) as well as good for an adult night out. There are chefs, foodies and several in our party that truly appreciate noteworthy and outstanding restaurants, so we want any top notch restaurants or hidden gems ( which does not necessarily mean pricey, but pricey is ok too, if its good). 

We are also interested in the operators with best excursions, tours, activities
We mostly want to relax and hang by the pool and beach, but if there are some things to do that are really interesting, please let me know. 

Kayak tours sound interesting, but might be tough with so many young children...just thinking out loud.  Fishing excursions. 
They loved the dolphin excursion last year. 

Contribute to the TUG Marco Island travel guide here!
Thanks.



Thanks!


----------



## Whirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Whirl said:


> Heading there later in the summer.
> 
> Last year we did not do any research before we went down and stayed at the Marriott hotel down there. We had a gret time, but just sort of stumbled into things.
> 
> ...




Should I have just posted this on the Marriott Board????


----------



## Bxian (Jul 7, 2010)

We own a week at the Charter Club. Our favorite meals have been in Naples (about a half hour away) at Campiello's and Cafe Bar Lurcat.  Several Charter Club owners have recommended Pelican Bend on the Isle of Capri (just over the bridge from Marco), but we have not gone there yet.  The Snook Inn is probably the best known of the Marco restaurants-on the water and good for kids-but I think that the foodies in your group might be disappointed.


----------



## Bxian (Jul 7, 2010)

Cafe Bar Lurcat had a really nice prix fixe menu.


----------



## Whirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Bxian said:


> We own a week at the Charter Club. Our favorite meals have been in Naples (about a half hour away) at Campiello's and Cafe Bar Lurcat.  Several Charter Club owners have recommended Pelican Bend on the Isle of Capri (just over the bridge from Marco), but we have not gone there yet.  The Snook Inn is probably the best known of the Marco restaurants-on the water and good for kids-but I think that the foodies in your group might be disappointed.



Thanks. Would love to hear about the Naples choices. Our best meal was in Naples as well and there seemed to eb a lot of great restaurants there,but we won't want or be able  to make that drive too many times. They seemed harder to find on Marco island...not sure if that was perception or reality. That being said, we are sure to do it at least once. 

anyway, don't let the self proclaimed foodies worry you - they always have something to say no matter what. Just looking for better-than-average dining experiences...Cheap but great is good too. 

We did the Snook Inn, where everybody sends you, and it was perfectly fine...everything was well executed, but as you alluded to, not very interesting or creative. 


Importantly trying to get some recommendation so we don't end up at tourist traps with overpriced and mediocre-to-bad food. We all hate that...


----------



## Whirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Deleted post


----------



## Whirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Bxian said:


> Cafe Bar Lurcat had a really nice prix fixe menu.



Ahh, didn't realize that WAS in Naples along with Campiello's--poor reading skills, I guess. Thanks. I will put those on the list to check out.


----------



## Joe Egan (Jul 12, 2010)

*Marco Island*

We have been vacationing there for the last eight years and have loved EVERY minute.
The beach, the sunsets, the people. 
Our favorite resturant on Marco is Arturos. An Italian resturant located on Bald Eagle Drive. The dress is business casual and the prices are very resonable. For a more casual dining expereance try The Pelican Bend on the Isle of Capri. We go every year for the sauted fish.
Belive it or not one of our favorite resturants in Naples is Tommy Bahamas.
Great food with outdoor dining watching the Naples crowd walking by.
Hope you have a great week.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 3, 2010)

Joe Egan said:


> We have been vacationing there for the last eight years and have loved EVERY minute.
> The beach, the sunsets, the people.
> Our favorite resturant on Marco is Arturos. An Italian resturant located on Bald Eagle Drive. The dress is business casual and the prices are very resonable. For a more casual dining expereance try The Pelican Bend on the Isle of Capri. We go every year for the sauted fish.
> Belive it or not one of our favorite resturants in Naples is Tommy Bahamas.
> ...




We loved Tommy Bahamas as well. Our best night out. Creative and well exectued food and dirnks, we thought. We were there late, one of the last tables for the night, but service was friendly and accommodating  with a nice al fresco dining area.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 3, 2010)

*Capt Ron's jet ski tours or other suggestions?*

I am looking to reserve a jet ski tour...CApT Ron's looks good. I spoke with them and they said that the tour is fine for young children...anyone with experience on this? Do you agree?....we have three under 6 year olds and possibly grandparent, too.

They sound very nice and say that everyone should be fine on the trip. 

Also any other restaurant ideas, kayaking tours or fun family activities would be great be greatly appreciated. 

I have gotten some great ones here already, but our trip is coming up so starting to really focus in on them. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 4, 2010)

Capt Ron runs a really nice waverunner tour of the 10,000 islands. He leaves from the Caxambas boat ramp, not from the beach like the others. As for a family oriented restaurant, I like Cocomo's Grill. So many others, too. Make sure you get a copy of The Marco Review when you check in.  All the good stuff is in there. Any questions, feel free to call me. Here's a tip for you - the best place to see alligators is to take your car down to Turner River Road!  For a fishing charter, call Rich Russell from Enterprise Charters and tell him the gang from West Marine recommended him! (The Enterprise was originally owned by a guy named Capt James T. Kirk, believe it or not!) If you like comedy, go to Capt Brien's.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Sea Six.  Some more great recommendations. I will definitely check them out. Thanks.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 19, 2010)

*Great recommendations...thanks!*

Cafe Bar Lurcat was  quite nice last night. Everything was very good and a real treat that they had a summer fixed price menu. 
 Everyone enjoyed it...only disappointment was the "pot roast" that one person ordered....only becuase the waiter said it was so outstanding....not normally something you order or even see on the menu at a nice restaurant. ....it was unfortunately bland and lacking any depth. 

Oh,well...otherwise excellent...just a risky ordering choice that didn't work out!

Turner River Road was the highlight for the kids. We took the car and went alligator sighting...everywhere...just a few feet from the car at the edge of the road...Clearly, despite all the signs NOT to feed them, people do, because when you slow your car down, they inch closer to you waiting to see if you are going to give them something...the kids loved this. We saw some turtles and birds as well. Totally free and beat any crowded or noisy everglades tour...Thanks Sea Six!

Also hit Pelican Bend...basic beach food, but very well done and reasonably priced. The service was very attentive and pleasant ( except for one young man that seriously could not remember anything!...He forgot every single thing we ever asked him for....I don't think he will be there long...clearly the weak link, but everyone else was so nice, it compensated for him...it was alsmost comical...clearly not the sharpest tool in the shed.

Having a wonderful stay still..typing from my oceanfrnt balcony....Hmmm....what to do today?


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 19, 2010)

Have you taken a waverunner tour of the 10,000 Islands yet?  Captain Ron is a little pricey, but he runs 2 and 3 hour tours.  If you don't want to go that long, or save some money, there are huts on the beach by Club Regency and the Marriott Hotel that do shorter tours. That is one of my favorite activities here. Being back in the 10,000 Islands really gives you a feel for how isolated we are down here, compared to other beach front resort areas. Para-sailing is fun too!


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 19, 2010)

Whirl said:


> Turner River Road was the highlight for the kids. We took the car and went alligator sighting...everywhere...just a few feet from the car at the edge of the road...Clearly, despite all the signs NOT to feed them, people do, because when you slow your car down, they inch closer to you waiting to see if you are going to give them something...the kids loved this. We saw some turtles and birds as well. Totally free and beat any crowded or noisy everglades tour...Thanks Sea Six!



Glad you liked it!  It's funny how people spend all kinds of time and money going to Ding-Darling on Sanibel, or an air boat ride in the Everglades, and the best wildlife viewing is right there for free! Welcome to the jungle! By the way, isn't the sky looking beautiful today?!  I love rainy season when we only get the storms in the middle of the night.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> Glad you liked it!  It's funny how people spend all kinds of time and money going to Ding-Darling on Sanibel, or an air boat ride in the Everglades, and the best wildlife viewing is right there for free! Welcome to the jungle! By the way, isn't the sky looking beautiful today?!  I love rainy season when we only get the storms in the middle of the night.



Its a spectacular day, indeed. The rains calmed, ocean is bright and the sky is clear and sand is white.  
The kids are all napping now and all is well!

We were going to the Captn Rons but not everyone in our group felt comfortable with the jet skis so  we just did the boat tour so as not to exclude anyone.

We hope to catch it nect time, or my husband and 
i might try to do it by ourselves.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 19, 2010)

1 more tip for you, if you like Chinese food. Try Su's Garden on Bald Eagle - order 7 stars around the moon (for 2).  Awesome!


----------



## rsnash (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for this thread! We're heading to Marco Island on Friday for a week at Eagle's Nest. Anything to add for a winter's vacation on Marco Island and vicinity?


----------



## Bigbird130 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Resturant in Marco Island*

I tried a new place and was really impressed
Casa Mia at 155 1St Ave
It's part of the Lakeside Inn and the food is amazing!
6 of us went there and we all had something different and were all more than pleased
Dessert is a unbelieveable treat
They are all made right there and are all delicious


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 16, 2010)

My parents have owned on Marco Island since 1992 and there favorite Italian Restaurant is DaVinci's.  We also go to Isle of Capri but am unsure of the restaurants name. Arturos, Capt Brian's--we rarely eat in Naples--Marco has alot of great restaurants--check trip advisor. Dawn


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 16, 2010)

rsnash said:


> Thanks for this thread! We're heading to Marco Island on Friday for a week at Eagle's Nest. Anything to add for a winter's vacation on Marco Island and vicinity?



The new micro-brewery just opened at the Town Center Mall.  Grab yourself a Marco Review magazine and come in to West Marine - we'll load you up with good ideas!  No need to drive up to Naples - there is plenty to do right on Marco if you know where to go! It's just better to find out what you might like rather than making a long list here.


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 19, 2010)

No one has mentioned Little Bar - it is in Goodland which is a fishing village affixed to Marco (maybe 10 minute drive).  It was always a must do.  We rarely went up to Naples when staying in Marco I (we would do Charter Club if we could).  We'd do Arturo's, the Italian place on Bear Cat (I'll think of the name yet), Little Bar, DaVinci's, etc.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 19, 2010)

Little Bar! Yes, it's a great place for dinner.  Right around the corner between Stan's and Kirk's Seafood in Goodland.


----------

